# Marbella Taxi Meters - Rip off



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Its been almost a month since the taxi's in Marbella have changed to the metered system. With this has also come a massive increase in the prices charged and a lack in consistency. For example a trip that I would have done by taxi from time to time, would have cost €5 during the day or a little over €6 at night, Now with the meter system the cost has varied from €8 to over €10.
I took a taxi into town on Saturday afternoon which I had called to my apartment, when he arrived the meter was already on and was at €4.70 instead of the standard starting rate of €3.75. the driver claimed that he is allowed to start the meter from when he gets the call from the central office to come to my apartment, because he is not allowed to pick up anybody else along the way. But he reluctantly reset the meter, then I discovered that he had started the meter at rate 2, which is for night time and holidays(Saturday was not a holiday).

Of course all the way into town he crawls along hoping for the lights to change so that he will get delayed and the meter would continue to go up while sitting at the lights. 

Has anybody else had experience of the taxi rip off recently?


----------



## JeanP (Sep 11, 2010)

Never hired a taxi in Spain yet, always just hired a car (soon buying one yay)
This is common with any meter taxis, I found them to pull the same tricks everywhere, Thailand, Malaysia but my worst was in France...A short 15 minute drive from Marseille centre to Aubagne and the meter read 35 euros!!! All because the driver started his meter from his previous location at a higher rate....ridiculous!


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

You have taxis?? God, how the other half live


Doggy


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxenjoylife (Jul 26, 2011)

mayotom said:


> Its been almost a month since the taxi's in Marbella have changed to the metered system. With this has also come a massive increase in the prices charged and a lack in consistency. For example a trip that I would have done by taxi from time to time, would have cost €5 during the day or a little over €6 at night, Now with the meter system the cost has varied from €8 to over €10.
> I took a taxi into town on Saturday afternoon which I had called to my apartment, when he arrived the meter was already on and was at €4.70 instead of the standard starting rate of €3.75. the driver claimed that he is allowed to start the meter from when he gets the call from the central office to come to my apartment, because he is not allowed to pick up anybody else along the way. But he reluctantly reset the meter, then I discovered that he had started the meter at rate 2, which is for night time and holidays(Saturday was not a holiday).
> 
> Of course all the way into town he crawls along hoping for the lights to change so that he will get delayed and the meter would continue to go up while sitting at the lights.
> ...





oh yes,this is really a rip off now......I took the taxi from the bus station in marbella to my home i used to pay 10 euro and about 2 weeks ago with the taxi meter(he started with 4, 60 euro) it was 15euro same trip.....never again, i prefer to take the bus....


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

mayotom said:


> Its been almost a month since the taxi's in Marbella have changed to the metered system. With this has also come a massive increase in the prices charged and a lack in consistency. For example a trip that I would have done by taxi from time to time, would have cost €5 during the day or a little over €6 at night, Now with the meter system the cost has varied from €8 to over €10.
> I took a taxi into town on Saturday afternoon which I had called to my apartment, when he arrived the meter was already on and was at €4.70 instead of the standard starting rate of €3.75. the driver claimed that he is allowed to start the meter from when he gets the call from the central office to come to my apartment, because he is not allowed to pick up anybody else along the way. But he reluctantly reset the meter, then I discovered that he had started the meter at rate 2, which is for night time and holidays(Saturday was not a holiday).
> 
> Of course all the way into town he crawls along hoping for the lights to change so that he will get delayed and the meter would continue to go up while sitting at the lights.
> ...



Did the taxis not have meters before - I would have sworn they did?

I've worked out how to get a bus from the bus station to town, but not the other way round! Guess I'd better learn quick when I'm over in a couple of weeks time!


----------



## Jamietd (Apr 10, 2011)

I've always wondered why taxis are such a rip off in Spain, I use them a lot in UK and they are far cheaper. The 5km taxi from fuengirola to my house costs €16 to €18! Total ripoff.


----------

